# Invalid IP Address



## vickila412 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi! I am absolutely not an IT or computer expert so bear with me!
I have recently moved to Europe and my laptop is not able to connect to the wireless set up in my apartment, although it works fine when I connect the Ethernet cable. At first it said I had Limited or No Availability due to an Invalid IP Address and I searched through the Command Prompt and my computer was automatically assigning me an IP address that started with 169, so I tried manually assigning a new IP address beginning with 192 by going to 'network connections', then 'properties', then 'internet protocol (tcp/ip)' and then 'properties' once again. I basically just searched for the IP address of the other laptop being used in the apartment and assigned my laptop almost the same number, except I changed the last digit with a lower number for both the IP address and the default gateway (i.e. the ip address for the other laptop is 192.168.1.2 and the default gateway is 192.168.1.1 so I tried assigning my laptop 192.168.1.4 and the default gateway 192.168.1.3). This kind of helped since now it says that the network is 'connected' instead of 'limited or no availability', however I still cannot use the internet. I am copying and pasting what the command prompt says:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

any suggestions? hope you can help, thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

your default gateway should be the same on both. so set it to 1.102 if connecting wirelessly, and 1.1 if connecting wired.


----------



## vickila412 (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks for your reply guys! so i put ipconfig/all and this is what comes out:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : toshiba-user
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-80-91-7A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-44-D2-83
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.20.142.20
194.20.142.21
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 09, 2010 12:52:3
0 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 10, 2010 12:52:30
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

any next steps i can take?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about configuring that wireless adapter for DHCP, it appears that's wrong.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------

